# harness or collar?



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

For Toy Poodles do you recommend harnesses or collars? I have been using a harness with Max and Copper, but I think collars might be easier. I want to use what is best for them. This is for leisurely walks around the neighborhood and when we visit the pet store mostly.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I personally find that small dogs do much better with a harness. If you are out on sidewalks, then I recommend a harness. I watched my friend's small but fearless dog take on a much larger dog in a fight. I'm not saying your dogs will, but he went over and snatched the dog by his harness, lifting him up and out of the tussle in one sweeping motion. Since then, I've been sold on the harness. I like it better for my mini puppy, plus he just pulls on the collar and makes himself cough. The harness makes for a quick rescue, and you can attach rabies/ID tags to it just the same way.


----------



## Prissy'sDestiny (Mar 31, 2009)

With my toy Poodle and Yorkie I always use a harness. Using a collar on a toy breed can cause a collapsed trachea.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not like harnesses at all, for any dog. They can ride up and throw out a dog's elbows. A slip collar would give you lots of control. If a pup is pulling, the collar would tighten, like a choke collar.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I do not like harnesses at all, for any dog. They can ride up and throw out a dog's elbows. A slip collar would give you lots of control. If a pup is pulling, the collar would tighten, like a choke collar.


I have been watching a lot of Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer. He hates harnesses unless it is pulling something. He is a firm believer in walking the dog in a submissive unexcited state. The harness is designed for pulling. The lead is designed for control. The dog should learn to walk with you in front or beside you without pulling you. If the dog pulls you or is in front it is being dominant and that is stressful to the dog and can foster bad behavior.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sschoe2 said:


> I have been watching a lot of Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer. He hates harnesses unless it is pulling something. He is a firm believer in walking the dog in a submissive unexcited state. The harness is designed for pulling. The lead is designed for control. The dog should learn to walk with you in front or beside you without pulling you. If the dog pulls you or is in front it is being dominant and that is stressful to the dog and can foster bad behavior.


I agree with Caesar entirely. If the dog is pulling on the lead, a slip collar should be all you need, with a lot of consistency on the dog walker's behalf.

I agree a harness is fine if you have a sled dog or your dogs pull carts, or if the dog is a service dog, but imo these are the only reasons to use a harness.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend uses an EasyWalk harness for her spoo- it cuts down on the pulling a ton. It's designed so that you clip the lead on at the front, on their chest, so if they pull it pulls them to the side- essentially stopping them. I've been using a harness on my mini pup. It worked wonderfully at first, but now that she's gained confidence she's started pulling. I'm thinking of getting an EasyWalk for her as well.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

sschoe2 said:


> I have been watching a lot of Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer. He hates harnesses unless it is pulling something. He is a firm believer in walking the dog in a submissive unexcited state. The harness is designed for pulling. The lead is designed for control. The dog should learn to walk with you in front or beside you without pulling you. If the dog pulls you or is in front it is being dominant and that is stressful to the dog and can foster bad behavior.


Whether or not you agree with Cesar and whether or not harnesses cause any "dominance" (a term I hate that's completley overused in my opinion), harnesses do encourage pulling, it's kind of like a reflex to the dog and it feels good to pull against the harness. I don't like to use them at all.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use a buckle collar on Swizzle. I think a harness is more likely to chafe/irritate their skin. My sister-in-law uses a harness on her two rat terriers and they both get irritated elbows and sore spots where there the harness overlaps. I think people tend to leave harnesses on too long. As soon as we are inside Swizzle's collar comes off. I think to leave a collar or a harness on is dangerous as the dog could hang himself or get caught on something. Swizzle learned quickly not to pull and walks with a lose lead. I just go the opposite direction or give a small pull back if he tries.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I missed a mention about dominance but agree with CM methods pertaining to this. However, I have two toy breeds and that I use a harness on them from time to time. The harnesses I purchased years ago was cloth material and I had no issues with it riding or rubbing and it minimized the risks of trachea injury which is common in toy breeds. The toys pulled terrible when they were young so I had to outweigh the risks. I do however not use harnesses on the bigger dogs and will not because of pulling.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Whatever you choose to use, I would get them used to wearing a harness or a collar. I have a easy walk harness for Vinnie and used it quite a bit when he was younger. If, for some reason, your dog has to wear a harness later in life (neck injury, surgery, etc...), it's beneficial if they are already comfortable wearing one and don't resist it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent post AgilityIG - I had not thought of that. I will have to get a harness for Swizzle so he gets use to both.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

I found that the 3/4 inch collars were too small for esme she would hack and cough and cough. But when i made my own(Im thinking of eventually making some for sale once i test them on tougher dogs) 1 1/2" martingale collar(All material no check chain) she completely stopped.They only tighten slightly while walking and is not used for correcting. I don't like using harnesses, I find that they don't learn to walk properly with them and tend to pull more. Ive only used a harness once with esme thinking it would help with her coughing and she just pulled more while with the wider collar it holds her neck better so its not putting pressure on a spot like the smaller ones. I use a 1" buckle collar for henry since hes still a puppy but once he grows more and has a nice long neck like Esme has He will be wearing a stylish martingale also.


----------



## Poodleone (Apr 13, 2011)

You really have to ask yourself "what would you like your dog to do when you walk". If you would like to have have the dog walk with you or is it ok for the dog to wander,sniff,pull,and be curious. If you are working toward the dog being with you and close, collar and leash training is the fastest and most successful avenue to pursue. If snatching them up in an emergency is important, then I would consider both. After the initial collar training is complete you could switch back and forth as needed until you have a dog that both walks with and on harness. A dog on a loose leash will have to pay attention to know where you are---a dog at the end of the leash(pulling) does not have to pay attention because he can feel you at the other end of the leash. So if you want to walk your dog or go for a walk with your pal. If a dog pulls until he chokes--tie him to a fixed object(don't leave him) and let him self correct himself for a while--these are poodles and learn quickly.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried the Easywalk, actually the harness I have had a ring on the chest for the leash. It made a world of difference. For the first time I walked Sari for nearly 2 miles and she did not pull and walked nicely beside me. Unfortunately she is getting spayed today so she will be off walking for a little while.


----------

